# Upgrade to 9.3



## gbakakos (Dec 18, 2004)

I want to upgrade using Sapper and Slicer from 7.2 to current 9.3 I'm afraid when I do this I will loose my network connection for telnet and FTP. 

I have a Toshiba sd-h400 series 2 box

The steps I plan on taking are:

1. Used SApper to apply a new image 
2. Run SApper Script.
3. Setup the network with Static IP
4. Put HD back in box
5. Verified it all worked. And do guide setup.
6. Verified that 9.3 update was brought down and waiting to be installed. 
6. Run Slicer and apply 9.3 update.

Now if I loose network connectivity after that. What steps to I need to take to get the FTP/Telnet back? I recall that the 9.3 upgrade will overlay my USB network drivers.

Do I need another step someplace to ensure the correct drivers are installed.

I'm using a WUSB11 USB WiFi Wireless TiVo Adapter

Any help out there?

Thanks


----------

